# Test Results Help- low TSH, low Free T3 & low Free T4



## zjnea (May 31, 2011)

I am a 36 year old female who has been hypothyroid for 10 years. I've been on synthroid 50 mcg for most of that time. I've had a lot of unexplained weight gain since my second child and a low Free T3 so my endo put me on 5 mcg of Cytomel 2 years ago. He added another 5 for the afternoon last year for a total of 10 for Cytomel. It has not helped with the weight.

Here are my lab results.

T4,FREE: 0.86 (0.82-1.77) ng/dL
T3, FREE: 2.8 (2.3-4.2)
TSH: 0.129 (0.450- 4.500)

My Free T3 used to be at 2.3-2.5 before Cytomel and my TSH was higher at about 1.5.

My symptoms now are weight gain, fatigue, sweating, brain fog, sleepiness, anxiety, low energy, heat intolerance.
What do you think of my results and how should my medications be adjusted?
Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zjnea said:


> I am a 36 year old female who has been hypothyroid for 10 years. I've been on synthroid 50 mcg for most of that time. I've had a lot of unexplained weight gain since my second child and a low Free T3 so my endo put me on 5 mcg of Cytomel 2 years ago. He added another 5 for the afternoon last year for a total of 10 for Cytomel. It has not helped with the weight.
> 
> Here are my lab results.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome. Actually it appears that you could use 5 mcg. more of Cytomel for a total of 15 mcgs. per day. Your FT3 should be above the mid-range of the range given by your lab (3.2) at about 75% of the total range.

FREE T4 will be low when taking any form of T3; this is not a concern and thinking that you need more T4 could ultimately make you feel very badly.

Hope I have helped.


----------



## zjnea (May 31, 2011)

Thanks so much!
I guess I shouldn't worry about the very low TSH?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zjnea said:


> Thanks so much!
> I guess I shouldn't worry about the very low TSH?


No; the TSH is no longer a concern. (TSH should be run though just to be sure it is not going up.) What will always be a concern is your FREE T3 and how you are feeling.

And you should be very consistent. If you take your thyroxine and T3 before your labs, continue to do so. If you don't, continue to do that. Try to get labs at the same time of day give or take 30 minutes or so.

Keep copies of your lab tests in a folder so you can make comments and mark the ones at which you feel good for reference.

My TSH is always @ 0.03 and Frees are exactly where they should be.

You must also remain active. If for any reason you stop doing what you are doing now on a daily basis, you could easily become over dosed. Not a good scenario.

Example: God forbid, you break a foot and you are sitting more than usual. You would "want" to cut back on that Cytomel. Yes indeed. Or say you had the flu that kept you in the bed a few days. Possible scenarios.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> You must also remain active. If for any reason you stop doing what you are doing now on a daily basis, you could easily become over dosed. Not a good scenario.
> 
> Example: God forbid, you break a foot and you are sitting more than usual. You would "want" to cut back on that Cytomel. Yes indeed. Or say you had the flu that kept you in the bed a few days. Possible scenarios.


Every time I log in here I learn something new. Thanks Andros!

zjnea, I hope you are feeling better soon! :anim_32:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Every time I log in here I learn something new. Thanks Andros!
> 
> zjnea, I hope you are feeling better soon! :anim_32:


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; how sweet of you to say. "It's only the voice of experience!" LOL!!

It just so happens that I learn something new on this forum every day too! I love it, love it.

Although I do hate that so many are struggling with health issues.


----------

